# MP370 WinCC 05 Kurvenanzeige



## Springbock (15 Juli 2008)

Hallo zusammen

folgendes Problem, hab wincc 05 flex, mp370, 

habe eine Kurvenanzeige gemacht, sie nimmt die daten alle 4 sekunden von 4 variablen auf, meine aufzeichnungszeit ist aber 14400 sekunden, (maximale aufzeichnungen sind nur 999= ca.4000 sekunden)

follglich wird nicht die ganze grafik genutzt, ca. ein drittel.

mir wäre es egal wenn die grafikanzeige die daten nur alle 15 sekunden aufnimmt.

wo kann ich diese 4 sekunden auf 15 ändern?


----------



## Larry Laffer (15 Juli 2008)

Das geht in der Kurven-Projektierung. Dort kannst du festlegen, in welchem Zeitraster die Werte gelesen werden sollen ...


----------



## Pontifex (15 Juli 2008)

Wie im Bild beschrieben müsste es eigentlich gehen


----------



## johnij (15 Juli 2008)

Hallo,
es gibt verschiedene Möglichkeiten das zu reaslieren z.B.
1- In der SPS  sollst du pro Variable ein Zeiltglied einbauen (z.B SE)
2-in Wincc flexible ein kleines banales Skript schreiben, das man jede 
   15 Sec aufruft (Ducrh eine Toggle_Variable (jede 15 Sec) in der SPS)

Gruß johnij


----------



## johnij (15 Juli 2008)

mom, ..#
ich habe es abgecheckt, dass soll gehen in "Quelleinstellungen"

Gruß johnij


----------



## Larry Laffer (15 Juli 2008)

... also wie von Pontifex beschrieben ...!!!


----------



## johnij (15 Juli 2008)

Larry Laffer schrieb:


> ... also wie von Pontifex beschrieben ...!!!


 
Der war schneller 

----
|JA|
-----

johnij


----------



## Springbock (15 Juli 2008)

danke leute, keine ahnung warum das ich es nicht gefunden habe  
habe es ja selber mal auf 4 sekunden eingestellt

nur noch eine frage, die anlage muss eine SIP von einem tanks aufzeichnen, 

kommt jetzt ein neuer tank, so sind noch die alten werte auf der kurvenanzeige, kann man die löschen? so das die Kurven anzeige wieder von null anfängt?


----------



## Pontifex (16 Juli 2008)

"nur noch eine frage, die anlage muss eine SIP von einem tanks aufzeichnen," 

 vielleicht ne blöde Frage aber was ist dass??


----------



## Springbock (16 Juli 2008)

reinigung eines tanks.

eben, ist es möglich einen kurvenverlauf zu löschen, so das die seite wieder "weiss" ist?


----------



## Springbock (16 Juli 2008)

CIP ist ja clean in place

SIP Sterilisation in place

also cip mit reinigungsmittel und sip mit dampf, bakterien töten


----------



## Pontifex (16 Juli 2008)

müssen die Daten extern protokolliert werden??

kannst du nicht für jeden Tank eine andere Farbe verwenden??


----------



## johnij (16 Juli 2008)

Springbock schrieb:


> reinigung eines tanks.
> 
> eben, ist es möglich einen kurvenverlauf zu löschen, so das die seite wieder "weiss" ist?


 

Klaro  kannst du es machen im Projekt

johnij


----------



## Springbock (16 Juli 2008)

das ist schon klar mit den farben, ich meine es so:

ich zeichne eine stunde auf, mehrere variablen mit verschiedenen farben,

nun kommt der nächste tank, diese reinigung geht nur 20min,

vollglich habe ich noch 40min von der letzten reinigung auf meiner kurvenanzeige,

ich würde gerne die kurven löschen, so das dass blatt wieder "weiss" ist,

und danach nur die 20 min drauf sind, danach mache ich automatisch einen print screen


----------



## johnij (16 Juli 2008)

Springbock schrieb:


> das ist schon klar mit den farben, ich meine es so:
> 
> ich zeichne eine stunde auf, mehrere variablen mit verschiedenen farben,
> 
> ...


 

In der Steuerung sollst du dir eine Bool_var anlegen falls der nächste Tank kommt (-->true)

In WCF  bei Eigenschaft-->Animation-->Sichtbarkeit kannst du  mit Bool_var einige Kurven ausblenden


johnij


----------



## Larry Laffer (16 Juli 2008)

@Johnij:
Er will nicht die Kurve ausblenden sondern aus der Kurve die aufgezeichneten Werte 200 .. 500 (z.B.) löschen ...


----------



## Pontifex (16 Juli 2008)

dann musst du wahrscheinlich mit mehreren Diagrammen über die Sichtbarkeit arbeiten. Es ist dann immer nur ein Diagramm sichtbar.
Und die anderen laufen sich ja im Hintergrund sozusagen frei.


----------



## johnij (16 Juli 2008)

Larry Laffer schrieb:


> @Johnij:
> Er will nicht die Kurve ausblenden sondern aus der Kurve die aufgezeichneten Werte 200 .. 500 (z.B.) löschen ...


 

@LL  danke schön für den Hinweis

um Werte zu löschen musst du in "Quelleinstellung" mit "Archiv" arbeiten
Da sollst du in "Archiveintag" die Kurven_Variable eintragen
Bei Eigenschaft-->Achsen sollst du eine "Externe Zeit" eintragen
Die externe Zeit ist vom typ Date_And_Time und sie soll aus der Steuerun kommen.
In der SPS sollst du einen Baustein schreiben: mit einer Externe_Zeit_varT. Externe_Zeit_var=DT#2000-7-12-10:0:0.999 (Wert aus der vergangenheit damit die Aufzeichnung aufhört z.b für 20 min)
mit SFC1 liest die die aktuelle Uhrzeit--> Falls die 20 min abgelaufen sind--->Externe_Zeit_var= die Aktuelle_Zeit
d.H die Aufzeichnung wird fortgesetzt.

Ich denke, es gibt aber einfache Lösungen

johnij


----------



## Springbock (16 Juli 2008)

diese lösung hab ich mir auch schon durchgedacht , aber dies ist mir zuviel aufwand, meine lieblingslösung währe, den start button betätigen und gleichzeitig die Grafik löschen. sollte doch so ein befehl geben, z.b. daten löschen... oder so was...

es gibt eine möglichkeit, aber diese kann es nicht sein, bei betätigung des start buttons das system neu herauffahren, wäre ja für die anlage kein problem, da die steuerung komplett über die cpu läuft....


----------



## Larry Laffer (16 Juli 2008)

Ich hätte da auch noch einen Vorschlag. Der ist allerdings auch mit etwas Aufwand verbunden. Du zeichnest an Stelle einer Trendkurve (in der Visu) eine Profilkurve (in der SPS) auf. Hier schreibst du dann die Kurvenwerte in dem von dir gewünschten Intervall in einen DB. Diesen DB mit seinen Werte zeigst du als Kurve an (immer vorausgesetzt dein Bediengerät kann das). Wenn du nun bestimmte Werte nicht mehr haben willst, so kannst du sie (z.B. per Tastendruck) aus dem DB löschen.
Vielleicht wäre das ja eine Alternative ...

Gruß
LL

Nachtrag:
Ich habe gerade noch mal nachgeschaut - MP370 kann auf jeden Fall auch Profilkurven (diese Bezeichnung stammt von ProTool - in Flex heißt das glaube ich bitgetriggerte Kurve oder so)


----------



## Springbock (17 Juli 2008)

hab mal mit der siemens gesprochen, kurvendiagramm kann man nicht löschen. nur durch neustarten des hmi... 

sie empfehlen die aufzeichnung über das archiv, also über so ne speicherkarte zu lösen. so kann man ja die aufzeichnungszeit festlegen und einzel abspeichern.


gruss springbock


----------



## Larry Laffer (17 Juli 2008)

... oder so wie ich es dir vorgeschlagen habe ...
Denk mal drüber nach ...


----------



## johnij (17 Juli 2008)

Springbock schrieb:


> hab mal mit der siemens gesprochen, kurvendiagramm kann man nicht löschen. nur durch neustarten des hmi...
> 
> sie empfehlen die aufzeichnung über das archiv
> 
> ...


 

Hallo,
das hatte ich in meinem letzten Beitrag erwähnt

johnj


----------

